# Dull meat slicer



## floridasteve (Oct 8, 2016)

My old meat sliver needs sharpened.  And advice on how to do this?


----------



## joe black (Oct 8, 2016)

Steve, If it was mine, I'd look in the yellow pages for a sharpening service.  I'm not good at that sort of thing.  Good luck.


----------



## briggy (Oct 8, 2016)

Around here we have a traveling knife sharpening business.  They also do slicer blades and are fantastic.  Try looking up knife sharpening.  Hope it helps.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 8, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Steve, If it was mine, I'd look in the yellow pages for a sharpening service.  I'm not good at that sort of thing.  Good luck.






Briggy said:


> Around here we have a traveling knife sharpening business.  They also do slicer blades and are fantastic.  Try looking up knife sharpening.  Hope it helps.



I tried looking for meat slicer blade sharpening, but never thought of looking for just knife sharpening.  I'll give that a try!  Thanks [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

Usually you can buy a sharpener for your brand of slicer.

They are not too expensive.

I bought  one for my chefs choice & my commercial slicer had one built in.

Al


----------



## tripleq (Oct 9, 2016)

Its not hard but you have to be careful. I take it yours doesn't have a built in one. Do you have a good set of stones? If not, Ill bring some to the gathering. Im a knife maker, perhaps Ill bring a setup to sharpen some steel.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 14, 2016)

Florida - You never gave us any idea if you have a $20 or a $2,000 slicer

The $20 one, you throw away and replace in reality.

A $2000 Berkel, Globe, Hobart etc.,  MANY places professionally sharpen them.

Probably not in your neighborhood, but USPS Flat Rate boxes are your friend.

Of course, check local Yellow Pages as said above.

Did you go here - ??

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=slicer+sharpening+

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=slicer+sharpening&start=10

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=UTF-8#q=meat+slicer+blade+sharpening+service


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

My 7" Waring Blade is cheap to replace but a little Stone and Steel work by hand and it's good as new. The Chef Choice has add on sharpeners and for most of the big name high dollar slicers made in the last 20 years, you can order stone sharpeners for or find them on Ebay...JJ


----------

